# 2012 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo 52,000 miles with coolant slowly missing from reservoir??



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Most likely water pump leak its so slow it burns off before it drips I'm surprised you haven't got a whiff of antifreeze while working under the hood, they will fill your coolant with a special dye so it can be seen under a black light to pin point the leak for sure, it took me about 3000km to loose a line worth of coolant and then got it fixed right that day, took about another 3000km to get the smell to go away


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

And here's another one


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

I just posted this on another thread....might help if the water pump has been replaced and no leak found afterwards

The mystery coolant loss/smell is most likely coming from the engine oil cooler line behind the ac compressor. I had the same problem with my 11. I already replaced the water pump cause it was leaking and the smell still didnt go away. After that, while I was replacing the ac compressor, I noticed a small coolant trail down the side of the block that you can only see when the ac compressor and bracket is removed. Turns out the rubber hose coming from the thermostat to the engine oil cooler had a pinhole leak in one of the bends. So I ordered the replacement and wouldn't ya know it the hose was updated to a composite rubber hose with a braided shell that was molded into the rubber. After that, no more smell or coolant loss. Yes this was all done under warranty by me (used to be a gm technician and the cruze specialist) not alot of people know about this hose to check just because you have to remove the compressor and bracket to check it....and for .3 checkout time under warranty, 90% of techs WONT do it because it makes them lose money. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine (53k miles) did the same thing; dealeship couldnt find leak until engine got hot while my wife was driving it home from work last weekend - water pump replaced under warranty and no issues that I can see right now. Curious about the oil cooler line that Boost mentions above though. I will definitely keep a close eye on the coolant levels.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

The waterpump on my 13 is starting to leak at 6500 miles. The waterpump in my 11 made it to its first oil change at around 10k miles so right on schedule!


----------

